# Canon 50D  I can't get the CF Card to Format.  Need help.



## MTHall720 (Apr 6, 2019)

When I got a new Compact Flash Card (Sandisk Extreme pro  UDMA6)  I formatted it using my Laptop (Win 10).  I did both a quick format and a longer format.  My camera keeps saying the card isn't formatted.  When I try to format using the camera itself it says this card can't be formatted.  I'm ready to start losing what little hair I have left over this.  This is the final hurdle I have to clear before I can finally start taking pics with this camera.

Please help me if you can.  Don't know what to do next. 

Thanks very much.


----------



## LRLala (Apr 6, 2019)

Brand new card and not used? Hopefully you've been able to get it formatted by now...?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 6, 2019)

MAYBE the CF card is too large for the 50D to accept? OR too "fast' for the 50D? Not "all" cameras can accept "all" cards.


----------



## MTHall720 (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm starting to think that maybe it's the wrong card.  I thought they were all the same as far as being the right one is concerned.  The error message keeps saying "Can not fornat card. Change card. "
I have tried Googling for a definitive list of card size, speed, brand etc that will be guaranteed to work the 50D haven't seen one yet. Frustrated since I'm going out of town Monday and wanted to take the camera with me. If anyone here has a Canon 50D please let me know what CF Card you use.


----------



## compur (Apr 7, 2019)

It may be because you formatted it first on Windows. Have you tried re-formatting it on your laptop? You might also try running chkdsk on it.


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 7, 2019)

The 50D is an older camera. if i remember correctly the CF card size was limited to 8 GB. This is what limits I have on my 1Ds.
You may have to use a smaller card, and also keep in mind that if formatted for FAT64, it wont read because its a FAT 32 system or possibly a FAT 16.


----------



## RowdyRay (Apr 7, 2019)

I've been trying to find an answer for you in between working on the truck. Every thing I've read says:

Any card with a capacity up to 2048GB (that is 2TB) that adheres to the Type I or Type II CompactFlash card standards should work in your camera. 2048GB is the limit of the FAT32 file system that the camera uses. UDMA is also supported, but some have said that the latest firmware update needs to be installed. 

Now the crazy thing is, the most complaints are from people who formatted their CF cards on PCs using Windows 10. I'm not running Windows 10, but it sounds like the default format is not FAT32. Maybe format it again and be SURE to select FAT32. What have you got to lose? Just trying to help.


----------



## Lee_Bo (Apr 7, 2019)

I'm also using a 50D and this is the card I'm using:






Formatted in camera and works great.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dao (Apr 8, 2019)

What is the capacity of your card?  My old 40D can take 32GB CF card.  I am not sure if the 50D can take anything larger than that.


----------



## MTHall720 (Apr 8, 2019)

Mine is 34 capacity.  I will try to implement everyone's advice as soon n as I get home.  Out of the area for a few days. Looking forward to capturing some nu e sunsets.


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 8, 2019)

Betcha it is the FAT 32 issue.  Let us know.


----------



## MTHall720 (Apr 8, 2019)

Will be home in a few days and will check this out. Hope to be taking pictures soon .


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 22, 2019)

The limit on FAT32 filesystems is generally 32GB.  Anything larger uses something else and for cameras it is usually exFAT format.  But the 50D pre-dates the existence of the exFAT filesystem so it doesn't know how to deal with those cards.

Card sizes are typically powers of 2... e.g. 8GB, 16GB, 32GB, 64GB, etc. but I don't think anything bigger than 32GB will work on a 50D.


----------



## MTHall720 (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks again very much.  I now have CF cards that work with my camera.  Took it to my first family gathering since I purchased it.  I need a lot of practice.


----------



## MTHall720 (Apr 27, 2019)

Thanks very much   CF cards now are working


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 27, 2019)

Just for info
 There are adapters that allows you to use a sd card in your camera.... stay away from the cheap ones.
I use sd cards a lot and thought I would save cash by using an adapter. They did not work , sometimes the pic would not save, transfer rate was appalling and to add insult to injury the adapter got stuck in the card slot...


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 30, 2019)

On windows 7 the command prompt  can be found in accessiories


----------

